# OT: Stephen A. Smith demoted at Philadelphia Inquirer



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.phawker.com/?p=5426



> Inquirer sports columnist Stephen A. Smith has been stripped of his column and has been offered a job as a general assignment reporter in the Inquirer’s sports department, according to sources inside both the Inquirer and the Daily News. Things reportedly came to a head during a meeting last Friday, when Smith was told of his re-assignment. Smith reportedly told his bosses he would give them an answer when he gets back from vacation in two weeks.


I have a question: Who is backing this guy? Because I don't know anyone (seriously) that finds him remotely entertaining or interesting. Is there someone vouching for him behind the scenes that allows him to continue doing what he's been doing?


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't mind him. Yeah... he is annoying in a Bill Walton kind of way... but I find myself listening so I can disagree with him. I thought it was funny that at the same time Stephen Smith was talking good about the Blazers this year at the draft, Mike Barrett was saying 'get that idiot off the air'. Now... I can sympathize with that... I've thought that many times myself... but anyway... just thought that was kind of funny. I didn't get to hear what he had to say at the draft party... and assumed it was something bad about the Blazers, but later when I did get to listen to what he said it was quite surprising. I see him a lot of Jim Rome in that he has created a personality for himself for broadcast. At first I found both of them annoying... but now I am over it.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Quite Frankly...Gimme' my Cheese Doodles!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Five5even said:


> Quite Frankly...Gimme' my Cheese Doodles!


True, you have to give him credit for putting Cheese Doodles back on the map. What I find so funny about him is the fact that he is so full of himself. People like that crack me up. :lol:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i would hate to see him lose his job...man he looks worn-down in that picture...like he is going threw a rough patch in his life.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

He should can the basketball reporting Gigg and become the mascot for cheetos or something. The dude could do commercials.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> What I find so funny about him is the fact that he is so full of himself. People like that crack me up. :lol:


I'm guessing a lot of that is an act. I mean, he is primarily there to entertain and make big/bold/stupid statements to get a reaction. ESPN has been commanding it's on air personalities to make 'good TV' for years. I think Stephen A. Smith is one of the guys they trot out there to cause controversy. And it works, apparently. Why are we talking about him?

If you read his columns, they're not that bad.


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

Quite frankly, I think he's the illegitimate child of this character:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It probably has more to do with the fact that he does so much tv now, he might not be working so hard for the paper.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

hasoos said:


> It probably has more to do with the fact that he does so much tv now, he might not be working so hard for the paper.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Looks like it's time for Smith to re-evaluate his career options. Being a reporter can be a lot more work than being a columnist, and a lot less glory. But maybe he'll want to get ESPN to give him a big raise so he can walk from the Philly job? I hope not - because that would probably mean seeing (and hearing) a lot more from him.


----------



## AudieNorris (Jun 29, 2006)

hasoos said:


> It probably has more to do with the fact that he does so much tv now, he might not be working so hard for the paper.


Its probably because he was so terrible in the movie "I Think I Love My Wife". He sucks.


----------

